# Playing hints wanted



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a double jointed thumb on my left hand. It has always impeded me from playing. Like, I really suck at it. I have to support my hand with the ball of my thumb, near the palm. I am making a guitar, and ordering a big neck for it, as I have found the bigger necks on acoustics more comfortable. I can use my thumb for support for short periods, but it collapses when changing positions, or playing for any length of time. I have tried strength exercises, playing lots, etc. Any suggestions on how to overcome this. I have been at it on and off for over 25 years and still can't play well. Took lots of hiatuses because I get fed up. Still love the instrument.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Are you saying that you use your thumb to play notes on the low E, or just that you have difficulty holding the guitar?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, both actually. I use farmer chords sometimes, but when doing bar chords or single notes etc. the joint in my thumb often collapses and messes everything up! Especally when changing positions.

So if I play an open C I have to put my hand like this









So the "heel" of my thumb is supporting.

If I try to use the pad of my thumb it does this









Hard to get a pic and hold the guitar at the same time. But it is really restrictive as there isn't enough strength to support my hand.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

well as for the thumb-for-chords bit, I'd say just dont use your thumb for chords lol.

but for holding the guitar, i can't really think of anything except maybe physio for your finger?

Sorry


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the input Budda, tried everything to strengthen it, nothng seems to work. I think it is skelital, not muscular as exercise doesn't make it easier. It is not as bad on the acoustic so I am going to put the biggest neck I can find on my strat build. An Allparts SMO-FAT!


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Both of my thumbs were double jointed ,but stiffened up by the time I was in my 20's.It's odd that yours didn't.Have you checked at a medical supply(where they sell supports,wooden legs and so on),maybe you can get a non- obtrusive partial glove type thingamajig that would work.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey Geezer, that's a great idea! I would get that Billy Idol rock and roll look too! lol


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Ya ,I thought the same thing...even get some leather tassels w/beads...it'd be bitchin' awesome dude


----------

